# C-Bus Crew: FRIDAY THE 13th....



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

That's right all you Central Ohioans....time to get the crew together again for a spring herf!

Where: Fado at Easton (unless the weather is really crappy)
When: Friday April 13th (could change to Sat if this does not work for most)
6:30 - 7:00pm till whenever!

*I'm Coming*
SaltyMcGee w/wife Sarah


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I don't see any schedule conflicts! I may just stop on by.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm in....

Waiting to hear from 
Steelheaderdu
Buckeye Jack
Buckeye
Hoyohio

and of course anyone else in the C-bus or elsewhere.....


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

JPH said:


> Waiting to hear from
> Steelheaderdu
> Buckeye Jack
> Buckeye
> Hoyohio


OK, OK...you bastages...

I may have to come out of my semi-reclusiveness for a little revelry.

Looking forward to seeing friends and new faces.


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

Barring a transportation conflict, I will be there, along with a buddy of mine.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

SaltyMcGee said:


> Where: Fado at Easton (unless the weather is really crappy)
> When: Friday April 13th (could change to Sat if this does not work for most)
> 6:30 - 7:00pm till whenever!


*I'm Coming*
SaltyMcGee w/wife Sarah
JPH
Toddzilla (probably)
whiteboard
Thunderbucks + Buddy (Barring Trasport issues)


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Guys,

I think we're up in Akron for this one. Barring any changes to my schedule, I think Tricia and I will be sitting this one out.

John


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

I should still be in, but my buddy has a fraternity obligation.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

steelheaderdu said:


> Guys,
> 
> I think we're up in Akron for this one. Barring any changes to my schedule, I think Tricia and I will be sitting this one out.
> 
> John


That sux John. We'll catch you guys next time!:tu


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

steelheaderdu said:


> Guys,
> 
> I think we're up in Akron for this one. Barring any changes to my schedule, I think Tricia and I will be sitting this one out.
> 
> John


What's more important...family time or drinking, eating, and smoking all night? Jeeze, some people's priorities... :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

whiteboard said:


> OK, OK...you bastages...
> 
> *I may have to come out of my semi-reclusiveness for a little revelry. *
> 
> Looking forward to seeing friends and new faces.


Hey! As of April 1, you quit smoking cigars!


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Hey! As of April 1, you quit smoking cigars!


Can this be true?  
'Tis it some kind of April fools joke??


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

steelheaderdu said:


> Guys,
> 
> I think we're up in Akron for this one. Barring any changes to my schedule, I think Tricia and I will be sitting this one out.
> 
> John


Damn brother...I'll be up there for the next few so we'll make it happen....



thunderbucks said:


> I should still be in, but my buddy has a fraternity obligation.


If you don't come were all going to ding your RG... j/k... unless you don't come.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Alright, all you crazy fockers......looks like we're not headed North this coming weekend. See all you beeyotches there. :ss


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

steelheaderdu said:


> Alright, all you crazy fockers......looks like we're not headed North this coming weekend. See all you beeyotches there. :ss


Sweet


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

steelheaderdu said:


> Alright, all you crazy fockers......looks like we're not headed North this coming weekend. See all you beeyotches there. :ss


Thanks for wearing the pants in the relationship John! :w

Atta boy!


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

*I'm Coming*
SaltyMcGee w/wife Sarah
JPH
Toddzilla 
whiteboard
Thunderbucks (or else Jeremy will Ding him)
Steelheaderdu + Tricia


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

SaltyMcGee said:


> *I'm Coming*
> SaltyMcGee w/wife Sarah
> JPH
> Toddzilla
> ...


...THAT'S IT!! I can't handle the stress, it's over-whelming! I might have to take a leave of absence...5-pack of Phillie Strawberry blunts here I come!


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Doesn't look like I can make this unless plans change. Shame you guys couldn't make it 2 fridays ago, we had a blast! Many good cigars and many good eats and drinks!

Have fun!


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

thunderbucks said:


> ...THAT'S IT!! I can't handle the stress, it's over-whelming! I might have to take a leave of absence...5-pack of Phillie Strawberry blunts here I come!


Take a deep breath......and show up on Friday!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pnoon said:


> Hey! As of April 1, you quit smoking cigars!


I have since realized the error of my ways.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

In case you do quit smoking cigars, may I have your address? A shame it would be for them to go to underserving souls.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ToddziLLa said:


> In case you do quit smoking cigars, may I have your address? A shame it would be for them to go to underserving souls.


Here you go...

Fado Irish Pub
4022 Townsfair Way
Columbus, OH 43219

:cb


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> Here you go...
> 
> Fado Irish Pub
> 4022 Townsfair Way
> ...


:r :r


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

Two more days...I'm almost giddy about this! Being my first herf, I'm kind of nervous yet excited at the same time. Typically speaking, how long have the herfs at Fado's been, and should bringing 4-5 smokes for myself be sufficient?


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

thunderbucks said:


> Two more days...I'm almost giddy about this! Being my first herf, I'm kind of nervous yet excited at the same time. Typically speaking, how long have the herfs at Fado's been, and should bringing 4-5 smokes for myself be sufficient?


You should be fine with 4-5 smokes....

Trust me, there is nothing at all to be nervous about. :tu :ss :tu


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

thunderbucks said:


> Two more days...I'm almost giddy about this! Being my first herf, I'm kind of nervous yet excited at the same time. Typically speaking, how long have the herfs at Fado's been, and should bringing 4-5 smokes for myself be sufficient?


If it's like -20 out you might want to be nervous about hypothermia 

Since this weekend seems like it will be relatively "nice" out, you'll be fine!

I can't make it this weekend (I've been :al all week and I need to do housework and taxes ) but I'm sure I'll see the C-bus guys again soon!

Marc


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Didnt even invite any of the detroit people , thats out cold:fu . I C how it is:c , It's cool tho :tg


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Everyone on CS is invited!!!!! You know that....:tg


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Have fun guys, light one up for me.

Side note, we're getting together over at Bob's house again this Sunday around 3 until whenever if anyone wants to show up. PM me and I'll give you the address. :ss


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey folks, I will not be able to make it tonight. We had a very unexpected and sudden death in the immidiate family and I have gotten 2 hours of sleep since 6:30 am Thursday morning. Catch you all next time.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Todd....I'm sorry to hear about the death in your family. We'll be thinking about you.

Take care.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Todd, my condolences. If you need anything at all, let us know.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

The weather looks pretty good today, but just in case I reserved a table on the heated patio for 6:30.

The table is under my last name (Saltman), so if anyone gets there first, go ahead and claim it.

See ya there!!!


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

SaltyMcGee said:


> The weather looks pretty good today, but just in case I reserved a table on the heated patio for 6:30.
> 
> The table is under my last name (Saltman), so if anyone gets there first, go ahead and claim it.
> 
> See ya there!!!


If it's not on the heated patio, where is it?


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Half of the patio is heated, half is not.

You'll see when you get there! :tu


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> Hey folks, I will not be able to make it tonight. We had a very unexpected and sudden death in the immidiate family and I have gotten 2 hours of sleep since 6:30 am Thursday morning. Catch you all next time.


Sorry buddy... Maybe I'll catch up with ya tomorrow or sunday afternoon.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

SaltyMcGee said:


> Half of the patio is heated, half is not.
> 
> You'll see when you get there! :tu


Before you walk in it's on the left....

also Liz may not be able to make it... if she does it'll be to drop by for a bit...she has a midterm monday and lots of work to do...

Nothing like smoking cigars with some buddies... new and old


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Liz, can we leave yet? can we leave yet? can we leave yet?

can we can we can we can we can we can we?


See ya'll soon!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

JPH said:


> ?
> 
> See ya'll soon!


 Thats ok my buddys from canada are coming over to herf with me:tg

Enjoy fellas, be safe


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Thats ok my buddys from canada are coming over to herf with me:tg
> 
> Enjoy fellas, be safe


Now Booker....you know my Henry tool wouldn't be safe if I invited you...

Kidding of course.... your a great herf buddy, wish you could make it.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

JPH said:


> Now Booker....you know my Henry tool wouldn't be safe if I invited you...
> 
> Kidding of course.... your a great herf buddy, wish you could make it.


Ok seeing how it's you im ok now:tu LOL yall have fun and be safe, maybe we will call yall during our herf.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Sorry I missed this fellas. A friend in need kept me on the phone half the night. Hope everyone had a good time.

Judging by the lack of follow up posts at 8:45 AM the following morning, the libations must have been flowing...lol.

Did anyone have a Boddington's with their cigar(s)? Only place I know of in town where they have it on tap.

edit: I don't see any little green lights on in this thread this morning...lol.:al


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

As usual the C-Bus crew doesn't disappoint. It was a fun night! Got to meet Thunderbucks (Trevor), It was great to meet ya, hope you can make it out again soon!

Tim (whiteboard), sorry you couldn't make it out... we haven't herfed together for a long 8 months or so... hope you can make it to the next one... Helpful Recluse

Todzilla... Sorry you couldn't make it also... and sorry for your loss... see ya soon I hope

SteelheaderDU and Tricia, As always it was great to see you 2, hopefully after dinner if the weather is good we can get together tonight.

Salty Mcgee and Tits Mcgee, it was cool hanging with you 2 till the end... I can tell you two (especially Jared) LOVES herfin......Its great ...I know!

There was some sweet bagpipe music going on last night... great food, great smokes....Jarod has the pictures... Wake up biotch!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

JPH said:


> Tim (whiteboard), sorry you couldn't make it out... we haven't herfed together for a long 8 months or so... hope you can make it to the next one...


Too long...let's remedy that soon.



JPH said:


> Todzilla... Sorry you couldn't make it also... and sorry for your loss...


Likewise, Todd. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

Woo, my RG more than doubled! Now I'm on my way to _true_ manhood!

It was fun though, and good to meet some of the usual C-Busers...it was definately a good experience.

I had my qualms about going to one of these so-called 'herfs' for the first time, but glad I did. Only time will tell the future. :tu :ss


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

We had a great time last night! Thanks for everyone coming out...Trevor it was good to meet you. John and Trisha, fantastic to see you again. JPH and Liz, a pleasure as always.

Here are some pics...









Our newest Herfer Thunderbucks









SteelheaderDU









SaltyMcGee and JPH being dorky









L to R: Liz (JPH's girlfirend who is looking for a CS name!!) SaltyMcGee seated like a Duke, JPH who is too cool to keep his eyes open, and TitsMcGee (my wife Sarah w/ her new CS name )

Really, we had a fantastic time last night. Thanks to everyone for coming. On to Mega Herf in Chi-Town!!!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

What was smoked last night? Sorry again I couldn't make it folks.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Well, the smoking highlight of the night was a "special" cigar provided by our own JPH. More specific information about it has been classified by JPH himself. 


Watch out Mega Herf!!! :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SaltyMcGee said:


> Well, the smoking highlight of the night was a "special" cigar provided by our own JPH.


Cremosa or Swisher Sweet?
C'mon Jared. Clue us in on what was smoked.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

guys, definitely a great time. I wish this damn weather would break so we could herf at our place. 

I enjoyed seeing the usual suspects and meeting the ney herfer.

Take it easy, guys.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Cremosa or Swisher Sweet?
> C'mon Jared. Clue us in on what was smoked.


Nope. I'm under strict orders...a young boy from Cleveland will kill me if I divulge. :hn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SaltyMcGee said:


> Nope. I'm under strict orders...a young boy from Cleveland will kill me if I divulge. :hn


I can't believe you guys smoked weed at Fado's. Heard all about it.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> I can't believe you guys smoked weed at Fado's. Heard all about it.


And I had one for you too.... you missed out


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Sounds like another good time. I'll make the next one! :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great pics.

Looks like some good cigars and booze went down that night. 

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the pics! Uh Jared...TitsMcgee?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Thanks for the pics! Uh Jared...TitsMcgee?


 (oYo)

:tu


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

JPH said:


> (oYo)
> 
> :tu


Hey....she requested the name! I had nothing to do with it...:ss


----------



## Triolent (Apr 5, 2007)

let me know if yall are going out again. :cb


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

yessir....:cb


----------

